# Juan Muñoz, la mitad de Cruz y Raya, ahogado por las deudas: "Vive en una situación decadente"



## Frazier (9 Mar 2022)

Parece que está jodido, y es el que precisamente creo que merecía la pena de Cruz y Raya. Pues espero que salga de la mierda...

*Juan Muñoz, la mitad de Cruz y Raya, ahogado por las deudas: "Vive en una situación decadente"*

_Juan Muñoz es historia de la comedia de nuestro país. No en vano, creó junto a José Mota el popular dúo cómico Cruz y Raya, que estuvo en activo entre 1987 y 2007. Pero, tras su separación, mientras José Mota siguió manteniendo su popularidad, Juan Muñoz decidió alejarse de los focos. Aunque, de cuando en cuando, vuelve a los titulares debido a sus continuas polémicas.

Pero, lo que no sabía nadie, es la situación por la que pasa en su día a día. Luis, un amigo del humorista que ha contactado con Sálvame, ha revelado que Juan Muñoz podría estar ahogado por las deudas. 

"Lo conocí a través de una entrevista para mi programa" ha comentado Luis. "Nuestra amistad llegó hasta el punto de que le trasladaba a los bolos. Pero es una persona que no puede estar sola. La amistad se rompió cuando comenzó a deberme dinero, cerca de 1.000 euros".

"Vive en una situación decadente. Tiene deudas por todos lados, con una vida muy mala y muy oscura" ha lamentado el que fuera su amigo. Por ahora, el cómico no ha querido dar declaraciones de su actual situación._









Sálvame: Juan Muñoz, la mitad de Cruz y Raya, ahogado por las deudas: "Vive en una situación decadente"


Juan Muñoz es historia de la comedia de nuestro país. No en vano, creó junto a José Mota el popular dúo cómico Cruz y Raya, que estuvo en activo entre 1987 y 2007. Pero, tras su separación, mientras José Mota siguió manteniendo su popularidad, Juan Muñoz decidió alejarse de los focos. Aunque, de...




www.20minutos.es


----------



## Hombre Blanco Hetero (9 Mar 2022)

¿Se ha fundido todo lo que ganaba de comediante?


----------



## Jeb Stuart (9 Mar 2022)

La coca es muy muy cara


----------



## asakopako (9 Mar 2022)

Es lo que tiene habilitar adelantamientos comiéndose las líneas continuas.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (9 Mar 2022)

Ha llevado a la vida real su mejor papel:


----------



## Paobas (9 Mar 2022)

No me gusta hablar a la ligera, pero me parece tremendo que gente que ha ganado pasta a porrón se vea así. Me cuesta entender qué es lo que tienen en la sesera para acabar así.


----------



## Antonio Blackgooines (9 Mar 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> No me gusta hablar a la ligera, pero me parece tremendo que gente que ha ganado pasta a porrón se vea así. Me cuesta entender qué es lo que tienen en la sesera para acabar así.



Tal vez sea dificil admitir que dentro de 10 años vas a estar ganando 10 veces menos porque lo que hacias tampoco daba para tanto.


----------



## Hombre Blanco Hetero (9 Mar 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> No me gusta hablar a la ligera, pero me parece tremendo que gente que ha ganado pasta a porrón se vea así. Me cuesta entender qué es lo que tienen en la sesera para acabar así.



No hicieron caso a los consejos del Fary:
_
El dinero, el dinero hay que ganarlo,
pero luego tienes que saber gastarlo.
Se tiene que mover el dinero,
se tiene que mover porque es bueno,
si ganas 16 ahorra 4, lo otro lo mejor es gastarlo. _


----------



## Picard (9 Mar 2022)

Raya siempre ha sido un cabeza loca. Recuerdo una 'noticia' en la teleindiscreta al principio de ser famoso, que ya le habían pillado con cocaína


----------



## Passenger (9 Mar 2022)

#unapezetitadecadaeppañópacadatitiritero... Es ya indispensable


----------



## Señor Cangrejo (9 Mar 2022)

Creo que hace tiempo ya salió una noticia parecida, donde decía que se había metido casi todo por la nariz. De paso le pegaba algún palo a José Mota porque no le echaba una mano y no le llamaba para salir en la tele.


----------



## mixbuby (9 Mar 2022)

Se lo ha metido todo por la nariz, como tantos que hay por la piel de toro arruinados.


----------



## Paobas (9 Mar 2022)

Antonio Blackgooines dijo:


> Tal vez sea dificil admitir que dentro de 10 años vas a estar ganando 10 veces menos porque lo que hacias tampoco daba para tanto.



Ese tío ganó en sus años lo que muchos ni imaginamos en varias vidas


----------



## SBrixton (9 Mar 2022)

Hay mucha gente que pasa por eso, desde Quini hasta otros que he conocido en persona, si bien es verdad que la mas de las veces es por despinfarro, igual de cierto es que si no tienes ingresos por mas que hayas llegado a tener entre 1 y 3 millones, el dinero se termina aun llevando una vida humilde. Lo cual no siempre depende de uno, si no tambien de mujer e hijos.

Lo ideal es invertir para que entre algo de rentas, pero no todo el mundo sabe como hacerlo y si no sabes casi mejor no intentarlo, asi pues hay situaciones en que pierdes de cualquier manera, me temo.


----------



## Murray's (9 Mar 2022)

Mclein maclein piensa


----------



## Frazier (9 Mar 2022)

Pues el tío se hacía sus bolos en discotecas de moda, por lo que sacaría su dinero también. El problema es que en ese ambiente se lo debía fundir en polvitos (de las dos clases).


----------



## Murray's (9 Mar 2022)

Frazier dijo:


> Pues el tío se hacía sus bolos en discotecas de moda, por lo que sacaría su dinero también. El problema es que en ese ambiente se lo debía fundir en polvitos (de las dos clases).




Yo soy el de la raya!! Dice

El mismo se delata


00:32 o por ahi


----------



## El_neutral (9 Mar 2022)

Pasa siempre en los dúos de humoristas. El más gracioso y talentoso es quien queda en el olvido (Juan Muñoz, Millán Salcedo) y el menos gracioso es quien acaba llevándose la fama (José Mota, Josema Yuste).


----------



## Murray's (9 Mar 2022)

El_neutral dijo:


> Pasa siempre en los dúos de humoristas. El más gracioso y talentoso es quien queda en el olvido (Juan Muñoz, Millán Salcedo) y el menos gracioso es quien acaba llevándose la fama (José Mota, Josema Yuste).




No se premia el mérito en hez pain.


----------



## todoayen (9 Mar 2022)

Y encima pelazo....y se queja. Que done pelo.


----------



## derepen (9 Mar 2022)

El_neutral dijo:


> Pasa siempre en los dúos de humoristas. El más gracioso y talentoso es quien queda en el olvido (Juan Muñoz, Millán Salcedo) y el menos gracioso es quien acaba llevándose la fama (José Mota, Josema Yuste).



Yuste es 100 veces mejor que mm aa mm aa


----------



## Don Pascual (9 Mar 2022)

Ahora le mando cinco mil euros para que se los meta por la tocha.


----------



## Invasor (9 Mar 2022)

Lo del nombre de cruz y raya lo eligieron con vista o cómo va la cosa?


----------



## Kalikatres (9 Mar 2022)

Joder otra vez con este tipo?

Ya se abrió un hilo _in illo tempore _y comenté que lo ví en una actuación por las fiestas de un pueblo ante una abarrotada plaza donde intentó hacer gracia pero se le notaba que estaba borracho... la gente se incomodó, algunos le silbaron y se fueron lentamente, yo también, seguramente acortaría su actuación y se iría.
Qué puta vergüenza!


----------



## Putler (9 Mar 2022)

Este por lo menos hacía gracia.


----------



## Pio Pio (9 Mar 2022)

Un drogata que despilfarró mas de lo que ganaba, mi hermano era "amigo" de él, cuando venía a Barcelona lo hospedaba gratis en su casa, hasta que vió el percal y le sacó sus cosas a la calle.
Lo tengo de "amigo" en caralibro allí sólo repone cosas de su pasado cuando tenía éxito junto a mota.


----------



## RayoSombrio (9 Mar 2022)

Tiene severos problemas con la droga y le viene de lejos. Es una pena, porque no parece mal tio, a diferencia de Mota.


----------



## Omegatron (9 Mar 2022)

A mota se le ve de lejos que es el típico gilipollas cabrón.

A este se le ve que es el típico cabrón gilipollas


----------



## ATARAXIO (10 Mar 2022)

y todavía hay gente que duda de la destrucción que causan las drogas


----------



## Höft (10 Mar 2022)

Pues buscan gente en el campo, o de albañil, no se a que espera.


----------



## imaginARIO (10 Mar 2022)

Supongo que de Cruz y Raya, este era la raya...


----------



## CharlesBPayaso (10 Mar 2022)

Que se joda, si te gastas todo en coca, te jode. 
Que se humille un poco en sálvame y ya tiene para tirar unos meses.


----------



## Nelsonvigum (10 Mar 2022)

Sí, habrá ganado mucho dinero, pero no tanto como imagináis. Salvando las distancias me recuerda el caso de martes y 13: eran super populares y han estado años en la tele pero los programas no eran de ellos, eran de TVE. La pasta de las infinitas reposiciones y de venderlos en DVD para tve y ellos no ven un duro de ello.

En resumen, sí será un desastre de tío económicamente como por ahí han dicho, pero el Mota en un especial de navidad (la productora es suya) gana más pasta que este en toda su vida.

Por cierto, me cae mejor y me parece mejor cómico q el mota.


----------



## Sportacus (10 Mar 2022)

Su compañero optó por hacerse funcionario en TVE, el tal Mota, haciendo programas sin ninguna gracia y patéticos, y ya sabemos que "si no va el Fumi, va su padre, si no , el tábano, o el cartero..."


----------



## toroloco (10 Mar 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> No me gusta hablar a la ligera, pero me parece tremendo que gente que ha ganado pasta a porrón se vea así. Me cuesta entender qué es lo que tienen en la sesera para acabar así.



lo han dicho mas arriba, la droga, muy peligrosa a todos los niveles aunque flirteemos con ella continuamente.


----------



## V. Crawley (10 Mar 2022)

El_neutral dijo:


> Pasa siempre en los dúos de humoristas. El más gracioso y talentoso es quien queda en el olvido (Juan Muñoz, Millán Salcedo) y el menos gracioso es quien acaba llevándose la fama (José Mota, Josema Yuste).



Yuste es mucho más versátil que Salcedo, de lejos. Su doblaje del genio de Aladdín es una obra maestra.


----------



## pepeleches (10 Mar 2022)

Hay gente que tiene una oportunidad en la vida que el resto jamás tenemos, que es pasar por una época en la que sus ingresos se disparan hasta un punto absurdo. Ganando 10, 100 veces más de lo que ganaría haciendo de contable en la oficina de la esquina. Y me da igual actores, deportistas, o incluso gente que pone un negocio o encuentra un trabajo en una coyuntura poco frecuente. 

El problema es que, una vez llegados a ese punto, les falta la humildad. La humildad de darte cuenta de que lo más probable es que esa racha pase, y tengas que volver a poner los pies en el suelo. La humildad de darte cuenta de que a cierta edad (muchas veces muy joven...) ya has ganado más que la mayoría trabajando hasta los 65. 

Si tuvieran esa humildad y esa perspectiva, podrían vivir vidas que nunca hubieran soñado, pero con el freno suficiente como para el día que tengan que volver a la vida real, tener tó pagao. Ahí me quiten lo bailao. 

O incluso si tienes más cabeza, bajar un par de peldaños, y vivir 'simplemente' como un profesional muy exitoso o un pequeño empresario al que le van bien las cosas. Es decir, haciendo lo que te la gana pero sin lujos extremos. Y seguramente con ese ritmo de vida te llegará hasta que te mueras. 

Recuerdo un reportaje de un ex-jugador de la NBA que ganó una millonada (como prácticamente todos...) que hacía fiestas en las que se gastaba 1 millón de dólares y terminó trabajando en un McDonalds. 

Solo con un millón de dólares ya hubiera tenido para no trabajar hasta morirse con una vida medianamente humilde. Pero es que seguramente podría haber dejado 5 ó 10 (los de la NBA suelen cobrar lo que no está escrito, estas cantidades de ahorro en una carrera no es casi nada...) para 'bajar' el ritmo y vivir como los ángeles hasta morirse. 

Es ley de vida, no me dan mucha pena. Básicamente porque el problema no es saber poco de finanzas, es creerte que eres tan estupendo que nunca te faltará de nada. Quien cuando está en un momento bueno no agradece su suerte sino que piensa que se lo merece, es carne de cañón


----------



## Gubelkian (10 Mar 2022)

La coca.


----------



## El desencantado (10 Mar 2022)

Una lástima que un hombre que lo ha tenido todo acabe así por su mala cabeza.
Espero que se recupere.


----------



## pelotazo_especulativo (10 Mar 2022)

Ninguna pena.
Por epocas, ese tipo habra ganado 10-20-50 veces mas que un currito medio.
Solo por hacer un bolo en una discoteca se habra podido llevar en una noche el sueldo de un currito de 1 mes o mas.

El truco es trabajar, ahorrar e invertir, si decides fundirtelo todo luego no vengas llorando.


----------



## jvega (10 Mar 2022)

La mierda también hay que saber quererla y degostarla


----------



## Bernaldo (10 Mar 2022)

Frazier dijo:


> Pues el tío se hacía sus bolos en discotecas de moda, por lo que sacaría su dinero también. El problema es que en ese ambiente se lo debía fundir en polvitos (de las dos clases).



vamos, no es que solo esa vida no llene, sino que te vacía el alma y los bolsillos

bueno, pues parece que Jose Mota fue más racional y en un momento dado vio que este había perdido el rumbo y le podía arrastrar con él

al final va a ser verdad lo que dicen muchos millonarios, ser rico solo sabe serlo una minoría, no es para el común de los mortales


----------



## Alberto Liberto (10 Mar 2022)

Cruz y "Raya".

Si es que no hace falta comentar nada más.

Se pusieron el nombre con perspectiva de futuro.


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (10 Mar 2022)

No me sorprende, pero ya hay que ser miserable para ir al Sálvame a contar las miserias de un señor derroído que lleva años fuera del foco mediático. Y cutres los del Sálvame, ¿se les han acabado los famosetes de moda? ¿Qué será lo próximo, una exclusiva sobre Naím Thomas o el Hakim ese que cantaba "Ay tani que mi tani que mi tani"?


----------



## Perfumerias Paco (10 Mar 2022)

Que se pase por Valencia que le invito a una clencha...


----------



## abe heinsenberg (10 Mar 2022)

invirtió en drogas,drogas y drogas, aguantar a un tipo o tipeja drogadicto y borrachos es un infierno,se destruyen ellos y a los de su alrededor,espero que se recupere,es un buen cómico y siendo una persona recuperada creo que no es mal tipo


----------



## Arretranco_70 (10 Mar 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> No me gusta hablar a la ligera, pero me parece tremendo que gente que ha ganado pasta a porrón se vea así. Me cuesta entender qué es lo que tienen en la sesera para acabar así.



A mi no me cuesta tanto entenderlo. Que no le pasa a uno ni a dos.... desde Concha Velasco a Nadiuska pasando por Quique S Fco o Lolita. ¿Son todos idiotas?

No debe ser fácil manejarte en este mundillo y seguir con la mentalidad cosmopaleta que tenemos la mayoría. Así que por una parte tienes unos años en los que el dinero entra fácil, inevitablemente te relacionas con gente con un status y unas costumbres caras (viajes, comidas, zona residencial), a las que te acostumbras rápidamente y acabas pensando que no hay más mundo que ese. Como nos pasa a casi todos en nuestro ámbito.

Entran en un mundo de fantasía y color donde más de uno acaba desplumado por alguna estafa de esos "nuevos amigos" tan ricos y con tanto glamour.

Luego no son pocos los que han invertido en un teatro o incluso una sola obra y no sólo han perdido lo ahorrado durante años, sino que arrastran una bonita deuda.

Y luego están los drogodependientes. Éstos no necesitan mucha explicación. No es peor ni más gilipollas un actor drogodependiente y arruinado que cualquier obrero que te encuentras por barrio lumpen con la nariz a cachos. Bueno, bastante más imbécil el obrero.

Mención honorífica para retarded sinvergüenzas a los que habría que ajusticiar. Como el hijo de la tonadillera. Dice que se ha gastado como 8 millones de euros..... Aquí, sí. La subnormalidad es patente. Y la sinvergonzonería también..... decía estar cobrando subsidio de desempleo. Tanto si es verdad como si es mentira, hay que ser cerdo.


----------



## plakaplaka (10 Mar 2022)

Cada año y medio sale algo de prensa o telebasura recordándonos que este pollo "vive mal". 
Es su puta elección vital, como la de otros muchos ex-famosetes o faranduleros que se han quedado sin pasta para mantener tren de vida guapo, pero que tampoco tienen la intención (ni la necesidad) de doblar el lomo como cualquier currito random por 1300 €. Pena, ninguna.


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (10 Mar 2022)

Este es el racista de los 2 que le gustaba reírse y burlarse tanto de los "moritos" y los "getanos".


Me nutre, me nutre mucho.

Hoy ya no ceno.


Miles de Voxeros cono el hashtag
#UnaPaguitaPaLosRacistas


----------



## Librepensador91 (10 Mar 2022)

Le voy a preguntar a mi suegro sobre esto, ya que son amigos. TAMBIÉN os digo una cosa, si mujer es multimillonaria, lo digo con conocimiento de causa..


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (10 Mar 2022)

En su momento discutieron porque Mota opinaba que los chistes fáciles sobre Menas, moritos y getanos, les hacían perder público, y este, que no "que los chistes racistas son muy graciosos".

Ya vemos como a acabado cada uno.


El karma, que es muy jodido.


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (10 Mar 2022)

Ser racista y hacer chistes sobre moros e getanos tiene mucho futuro.

Me lo ha dicho Juán Muñóz.



Ninguna pena.


----------



## Ederto (10 Mar 2022)

Librepensador91 dijo:


> Le voy a preguntar a mi suegro sobre esto, ya que son amigos. TAMBIÉN os digo una cosa, si mujer es multimillonaria, lo digo con conocimiento de causa..



Eso iba a decir yo, que la mujer del socio este es dueña de varios hoteles. Se habrán divorciado?


----------



## supercuernos (10 Mar 2022)

Dinero para comprar 3 pisos ha tenido. 
Hoy dia, a su edad, alquilando esos inmuebles estaria disfrutando de una buena vida en la costa.


----------



## Ángel de Luz (10 Mar 2022)

Frazier dijo:


> Pues el tío se hacía sus bolos en discotecas de moda, por lo que sacaría su dinero también. El problema es que en ese ambiente se lo debía fundir en polvitos (de las dos clases).




Vaya vida colega


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (10 Mar 2022)

MarcialElImparcial2 dijo:


> Ser racista y hacer chistes sobre moros e getanos tiene mucho futuro.
> 
> Me lo ha dicho Juán Muñóz.
> 
> ...



Lo racista es pensar que se puede hacer chistes sobre todo el mundo menos los "racializados", que los pobrecitos necesitan nuestra bienpensante protección porque son débiles de mente y se nos pueden traumatizar.


----------



## Frazier (10 Mar 2022)

Ángel de Luz dijo:


> Vaya vida colega



Labia y morro no le faltan, y se ha tenido que pegar fiestas de varios días en hilera durante su vida...  Lo que pasa es que a la larga no es sostenible, sobre todo si los ingresos bajan. Y se puede dar con un canto en los dientes que anda bien de salud...


----------



## Ángel de Luz (10 Mar 2022)

Frazier dijo:


> Labia y morro no le faltan, y se ha tenido que pegar fiestas de varios días en hilera durante su vida...  Lo que pasa es que a la larga no es sostenible, sobre todo si los ingresos bajan. Y se puede dar con un canto en los dientes que anda bien de salud...



Eso tiene que agotar. Yo he estado de relaciones públicas de discotecas en mi época buena cuando tenía más labia y cansa. Después me vine abajo y cambié ya no hablo tan así con labia y morro. Le puede pasar a él.


----------



## Roquete (10 Mar 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> No me gusta hablar a la ligera, pero me parece tremendo que gente que ha ganado pasta a porrón se vea así. Me cuesta entender qué es lo que tienen en la sesera para acabar así.



Pues si tiene Trastorno bipolar o de Déficit de Atención sería facilísimo de entender. Las personas que tienen este tipo de trastornos y no están bien llevadas o medicadas no son capaces de controlar sus impulsos.

Y gente con problemas de ese tipo o parecidos y sin diagnosticar las hay a patadas.


----------



## Ryu (10 Mar 2022)

Salió hace poco diciendo que tenía muchos proyectos y que le llamaban para hacer shows.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (10 Mar 2022)

Jeb Stuart dijo:


> La coca es muy muy cara



Y la bebida tampoco la regalan...


----------



## El Pionero (10 Mar 2022)

Es que el tipo de humor que hace ya está muy pasado de moda y encima si le añades que puedes herir o ofender a ciertos colectivos, etnias o demás protegidos de los progres. Pues es lo que tiene.

Al Mota no le veo volviendo con este. Le va muy bien en solitario. Ganando mucha pasta entre sus especiales, películas, productora y demás negocio.


----------



## Kartoffeln (10 Mar 2022)

Cruz y raya, 

queda todo dicho.


----------



## Abrojo (10 Mar 2022)

todavía mantiene el tabique nasal


----------



## ciudadlibre (10 Mar 2022)

rayita a rayita se metio la parva entera


----------



## Papo de luz (10 Mar 2022)

La Raya entera de Cruz y Raya.


----------



## kabeljau (10 Mar 2022)

En la XundaErchave iba un coche oficial a comprar cocaína para el señorito.


----------



## Librepensador91 (10 Mar 2022)

Ederto dijo:


> Eso iba a decir yo, que la mujer del socio este es dueña de varios hoteles. Se habrán divorciado?



Lo dudo mucho, me lo hubiese dicho mi suegro. Le he mandado el enlace a ver que me dice


----------



## Ederto (10 Mar 2022)

Librepensador91 dijo:


> Lo dudo mucho, me lo hubiese dicho mi suegro. Le he mandado el enlace a ver que me dice



Porque tu suegro es...


----------



## Nagare1999 (10 Mar 2022)

pepeleches dijo:


> Hay gente que tiene una oportunidad en la vida que el resto jamás tenemos, que es pasar por una época en la que sus ingresos se disparan hasta un punto absurdo. Ganando 10, 100 veces más de lo que ganaría haciendo de contable en la oficina de la esquina. Y me da igual actores, deportistas, o incluso gente que pone un negocio o encuentra un trabajo en una coyuntura poco frecuente.
> 
> El problema es que, una vez llegados a ese punto, les falta la humildad. La humildad de darte cuenta de que lo más probable es que esa racha pase, y tengas que volver a poner los pies en el suelo. La humildad de darte cuenta de que a cierta edad (muchas veces muy joven...) ya has ganado más que la mayoría trabajando hasta los 65.
> 
> ...



De los mejores comentarios que he leído en el foro fuera de conspi. Me recuerda a Nick Cage que leí que se había arruinado porque su contable le había hecho los líos. Me puse a informarme un poco y el cabrón de Cage tenía 2 islas. ¡2!, ¿por qué cojones quieres dos islas?, ¿necesitas una en cada hemisferio para que siempre te haga bueno? Hay gente que necesita arruinarse porque necesita aprender el valor del dinero y de la humildad.


----------



## Ederto (10 Mar 2022)

pepeleches dijo:


> Recuerdo un reportaje de un ex-jugador de la NBA que ganó una millonada (como prácticamente todos...) que hacía fiestas en las que se gastaba 1 millón de dólares y terminó trabajando en un McDonalds.
> 
> *Solo con un millón de dólares ya hubiera tenido para no trabajar hasta morirse con una vida medianamente humilde. *Pero es que seguramente podría haber dejado 5 ó 10 (los de la NBA suelen cobrar lo que no está escrito, estas cantidades de ahorro en una carrera no es casi nada...) para 'bajar' el ritmo y vivir como los ángeles hasta morirse.
> 
> Es ley de vida, no me dan mucha pena. Básicamente porque el problema no es saber poco de finanzas, es creerte que eres tan estupendo que nunca te faltará de nada. Quien cuando está en un momento bueno no agradece su suerte sino que piensa que se lo merece, es carne de cañón



Esos comentarios me hacen "gracia". Si ese tío hubiese ganado un millón más, habría terminado exactamente igual. La fiesta le habría durado 15 días más y después habría terminado friendo nuggets en un McDonalds igualmente.


----------



## Ederto (10 Mar 2022)

En su defensa, hay que decir que es muy muy muy difícil trabajar la noche y mantenerse limpio. Me explico:

Tienes un bolo en una discoteca. Haces tu actuación de una hora, todo dios se parte la caja, de puta madre. Al terminar el dueño de la discoteca te comenta "Juan, oye, que te quieren conocer unos amigos, quédate" y como es el dueño te quedas, encima entre los amigos hay otro que tiene una discoteca y a lo mejor te pueden llamar, te invitan a un trago, a dos, se lo pasan de la ostia contigo, unas risas, todo el mundo encantado, llevas ya tres gintonics... Y entonces uno de los amigos del dueño te suelta "juan, voy al baño a darme un repaso (golpeándose el bolsillo interior de la chaqueta), tú eres de los míos?". Y esa noche igual pasas, pero esos cebos te los van a poner delante cada puta noche que acabas un bolo y te quedas tomando algo. Y al final... pues eso.


No es fácil moverse en según qué ambientes y salir limpio.


----------



## Frazier (10 Mar 2022)

Ederto dijo:


> En su defensa, hay que decir que es muy muy muy difícil trabajar la noche y mantenerse limpio. Me explico:
> 
> Tienes un bolo en una discoteca. Haces tu actuación de una hora, todo dios se parte la caja, de puta madre. Al terminar el dueño de la discoteca te comenta "Juan, oye, que te quieren conocer unos amigos, quédate" y como es el dueño te quedas, encima entre los amigos hay otro que tiene una discoteca y a lo mejor te pueden llamar, te invitan a un trago, a dos, se lo pasan de la ostia contigo, unas risas, todo el mundo encantado, llevas ya tres gintonics... Y entonces uno de los amigos del dueño te suelta "juan, voy al baño a darme un repaso (golpeándose el bolsillo interior de la chaqueta), tú eres de los míos?". Y esa noche igual pasas, pero esos cebos te los van a poner delante cada puta noche que acabas un bolo y te quedas tomando algo. Y al final... pues eso.
> 
> ...



Ahora entiendo porque la noche confundía al Dinio...


----------



## Ederto (10 Mar 2022)

Frazier dijo:


> Ahora entiendo porque la noche confundía al Dinio...



Ser famosete y vivir la noche es muy jodido. Siempre hay alguien dispuesto a pagarte otro trago o invitarte a algo más jevi. Y eso puede acabar siendo un puto pozo sin fondo, porque en cuanto dejas de tener gracia desaparece todo dios, solo te quedan los vicios, que ahora tienes que financiar tú, justo cuando ya no te llama nadie para nada.

En ese aspecto, admiro profundamente a Jose María Rubio, que se pasó 25 años haciendo del señor barragán, al terminar se quitaba la peluca, la boina, las gafas, se limpiaba la cara y era un señor que no llamaba la atención de nadie.


----------



## BogadeAriete (10 Mar 2022)

Ederto dijo:


> En su defensa, hay que decir que es muy muy muy difícil trabajar la noche y mantenerse limpio. Me explico:
> 
> Tienes un bolo en una discoteca. Haces tu actuación de una hora, todo dios se parte la caja, de puta madre. Al terminar el dueño de la discoteca te comenta "Juan, oye, que te quieren conocer unos amigos, quédate" y como es el dueño te quedas, encima entre los amigos hay otro que tiene una discoteca y a lo mejor te pueden llamar, te invitan a un trago, a dos, se lo pasan de la ostia contigo, unas risas, todo el mundo encantado, llevas ya tres gintonics... Y entonces uno de los amigos del dueño te suelta "juan, voy al baño a darme un repaso (golpeándose el bolsillo interior de la chaqueta), tú eres de los míos?". Y esa noche igual pasas, pero esos cebos te los van a poner delante cada puta noche que acabas un bolo y te quedas tomando algo. Y al final... pues eso.
> 
> ...



Pues su media naranja, el Mota, bien que se ha librado de esos ambientes; lamiendo cimbrel oficialista lleva años con el especial -de mierda- de humor de Navidad en TVE1 y ni que tan mal le va... No, que algunos van ya cargados de serie. Este acabará muñeco en algun vater de puticlub con una sobredosis, al tiempo...


----------



## Ederto (10 Mar 2022)

BogadeAriete dijo:


> Pues su media naranja, el Mota, bien que se ha librado de esos ambientes; lamiendo cimbrel oficialista lleva años con el especial -de mierda- de humor de Navidad en TVE1 y ni que tan mal le va... No, que algunos van ya cargados de serie. Este acabará muñeco en algun vater de puticlub con una sobredosis, al tiempo...



El Mota supo apartarse de esa mierda, pero se la habrán pasado por delante de las narices mil veces. Y ha sabido codearse con la gente adecuada, eso también es importante. No es lo mismo hacerte un programita semanal en RTVE, que grabas y te largas, que recorrerte España de bolo en bolo hoy en una discoteca, mañana un pub, pasado un bar de tías en tetas...


----------



## eufor (10 Mar 2022)

HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L dijo:


> Lo racista es pensar que se puede hacer chistes sobre todo el mundo menos los "racializados", que los pobrecitos necesitan nuestra bienpensante protección porque son débiles de mente y se nos pueden traumatizar.



esto ya no tiene remedio, si haces un chiste o una gracia sobre alguien que no sea varón blanco ya te van a poner de racista, machista, homófobo y todas esas majaderías que hoy les implantan en el cerebro además de extirparles la capacidad de pensar por si mismos y repite la borregada a la mínima.
Decir que los negros son físicamente superiores a los blancos y que la tienen más grande se puede pero que no se te ocurra decir los blancos son más inteligentes que los negros o hagas un chiste estas jodido...


----------



## skinnyemail (10 Mar 2022)

Era el bueno de Cruz Y Raya.

Es cierto que es un yonki, pero no ser de izquierdas le acabó de hundir.Y nadie le ayudó.Nadie habla de eso nunca.


----------



## Saturno (10 Mar 2022)

Se lo merece por rodar Equipo Ja


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (10 Mar 2022)

Ederto dijo:


> Ser famosete y vivir la noche es muy jodido. Siempre hay alguien dispuesto a pagarte otro trago o invitarte a algo más jevi. Y eso puede acabar siendo un puto pozo sin fondo, porque en cuanto dejas de tener gracia desaparece todo dios, solo te quedan los vicios, que ahora tienes que financiar tú, justo cuando ya no te llama nadie para nada.
> 
> *En ese aspecto, admiro profundamente a Jose María Rubio, que se pasó 25 años haciendo del señor barragán, al terminar se quitaba la peluca, la boina, las gafas, se limpiaba la cara y era un señor que no llamaba la atención de nadie.*



Que grande Barragan. Una buena demostracion de que no es lo mismo ser gracioso, que hacerse el gracioso.

En cuanto al rubio de Cruz y Raya, no me sorprende nada, se le notaba desde siempre que era un bandarra. El Mota en cambio es un tipo formal, pero se repite mas que el ajo.


----------



## qbit (10 Mar 2022)

Cuando esta gente se hace famosa ganan mucho dinero y es fácil acostumbrarse a gastar mucho dinero. Pero cuando se les reducen los ingresos, no es fácil acostumbrarse a pasar a gastar poco dinero y entonces se arruinan. Actores, deportistas, ... la lista es larga.


----------



## Bimbo (10 Mar 2022)

Jeb Stuart dijo:


> La coca es muy muy cara



En realidad no, lleva costando lo mismo 30 años


----------



## morethanafeeling (10 Mar 2022)

El_neutral dijo:


> Pasa siempre en los dúos de humoristas. El más gracioso y talentoso es quien queda en el olvido (Juan Muñoz, Millán Salcedo) y el menos gracioso es quien acaba llevándose la fama (José Mota, Josema Yuste).



Da la sensación de que cuando se separaron uno se quedó el talento y el otro los contactos.


----------



## JDD (10 Mar 2022)

Me ha venido a la mente (supongo que por el contraste) algo que contó un cantaor de flamenco, no recuerdo el nombre, sobre Chiquito de la Calzada antes de hacerse tan famoso. Decía que estando de gira por Japon, cuando se iban al hotel despues de las actuaciones, todo el grupo se bajaba al bar a cenar o a tomar algo y pasar un rato, todos menos Chiquito que se quedaba en su habitacion haciendose la cena con una barra de pan y una lata de atun.
Bien es cierto que por entonces Chiquito no ganaría ninguna fortuna, pero creo que cuando se hizo famoso y rico tampoco cambió mucho.


----------



## Abort&cospelo (10 Mar 2022)

Lo sorprendente es que aun tenga nariz.


----------



## Ederto (10 Mar 2022)

Saturno dijo:


> Se lo merece por rodar Equipo Ja



Eh!! Cuidadito con lo que posteamos, a ver si nos vamos a arrepentir!! Equipo Ja marcó a una generación. 

Aunque solo sea por el de los chunguitos haciendo de M.A, esa peli merece un lugar en nuestros corazones.


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (10 Mar 2022)

Bimbo dijo:


> En realidad no, lleva costando lo mismo 30 años



¿Pero tiene algo de coca hoy en día lo que venden aquí? No consumo así que no tengo ni idea, pero he visto algún farlopero español dándole a la coqueta peruana cerquita del origen (a 10-15 dólares el gramo) y con una lonchita se quedaban como el pájaro loco hasta el día siguiente.


----------



## DEREC (10 Mar 2022)

Hombre Blanco Hetero dijo:


> ¿Se ha fundido todo lo que ganaba de comediante?



Fundido no, esnifado.


----------



## Librepensador91 (10 Mar 2022)

Ederto dijo:


> Porque tu suegro es...



Un don nadie, se conocen muchos años e hicieron amistad por terceras personas. A Juan le dio bastantes bolos cuando de verdad estaba jodido por la zona donde vivimos y se lo tiene muy agradecido


----------



## intensito (10 Mar 2022)

Yo no sé qué imagen tenéis algunos del mundo de la tele, la farándula y el espectáculo, y más en un país paco como España. ¿Os creéis que cualquier presentador es una estrella de la NBA o un Mick Jagger de la vida que gana millonadas y vive a todo tren?

Ni muchísimo menos. Exceptuando a algún productor o presentador pez gordo tipo José Luis Moreno o Pablo Motos, la mayoría de la gente de la tele cobra en plan normalito. No viven debajo de un puente pero tampoco tienen esos fortunones que os creéis. Lo que veis en el Hola y en el 10 minutos es todo postureo para mantener caché y pan para hoy y hambre para mañana.


----------



## eltonelero (10 Mar 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> No me gusta hablar a la ligera, pero me parece tremendo que gente que ha ganado pasta a porrón se vea así. Me cuesta entender qué es lo que tienen en la sesera para acabar así.



Un 90% de los famosos que ahora ves en la tele dentro de 10 años no serán nada. Unos se habrán buscado algo, otros caerán en la miseria. 
El 10% pues un 9% viviran de rentas de la fama y solo un 1% seguirán siendo igual o mas famosos


----------



## Agente Coulson (10 Mar 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> No me gusta hablar a la ligera, pero me parece tremendo que gente que ha ganado pasta a porrón se vea así. Me cuesta entender qué es lo que tienen en la sesera para acabar así.



Siempre lo achacamos a los vicios. Pero puede ser debido a una mala educación financiera. Como le ocurre a mucha gente, que le toca la lotería y acaba en la ruina.


----------



## Ederto (10 Mar 2022)

Agente Coulson dijo:


> Siempre lo achacamos a los vicios. Pero puede ser debido a una mala educación financiera. Como le ocurre a mucha gente, que le toca la lotería y acaba en la ruina.



Esos también la suelen liar por los vicios, no te engañes. Lo de "monté un bar y me fue mal" es la excusa. El problema no está en los bares que abren, sino en los que cierran.


----------



## oboL (10 Mar 2022)

cero pena


----------



## NCB (10 Mar 2022)

La droja es muy mala


----------



## Vikingo2016 (11 Mar 2022)

Librepensador91 dijo:


> Le voy a preguntar a mi suegro sobre esto, ya que son amigos. TAMBIÉN os digo una cosa, si mujer es multimillonaria, lo digo con conocimiento de causa..



La mujer no es multimillonaria, tiene un hotel y algún negocio. Le va bien, pero no multimillonaria.


----------



## pepeleches (11 Mar 2022)

Ederto dijo:


> Esos comentarios me hacen "gracia". Si ese tío hubiese ganado un millón más, habría terminado exactamente igual. La fiesta le habría durado 15 días más y después habría terminado friendo nuggets en un McDonalds igualmente.



Igual me he explicado mal. Me refería a que 'si hubiese guardado un millón (de los muchos que ha ganado...) y hubiera aprendido a vivir como una persona normal'. 

Que tiene que ver poco con el sentido que le das...


----------



## Ederto (11 Mar 2022)

pepeleches dijo:


> Igual me he explicado mal. Me refería a que 'si hubiese guardado un millón (de los muchos que ha ganado...) y hubiera aprendido a vivir como una persona normal'.
> 
> Que tiene que ver poco con el sentido que le das...



Si hubiese sido capaz de hacer eso no tendría un millón, tendría muchos.

El problema es que no era capaz.


----------



## Frazier (11 Mar 2022)

Sobre el tema de gastar más o menos dinero, supongo que todos habremos conocido a personas con "agujeros en el bolsillo", y dinero que pillaban, dinero que se gastaban. Algunos tardaban más y otros menos, pero he conocido más de un caso extremo de personas que no tenían ningún control sobre su dinero. Parecía que les quemaba en el bolsillo, y luego tenían que pedir a familiares y amigos para cosas básicas. Y hablo de gente con mujer e hijos, que gastaban la pasta en fiestas y vicios innecesarios cuando tenían que comprar cosas importantes para su familia. No voy a entrar en detalles, pero me tocó trabajar y viajar con uno de estos "gastadores natos" y no se lo recomiendo a nadie. Casi acabamos a guantazos porque al tercer día de la semana ya me estaba pidiendo dinero, y eso que había pedido un adelanto a la empresa para hacer el viaje. El tío no paraba de beber, comer y luego por la noche de putas... con mujer y cuatro hijos...


----------



## Librepensador91 (11 Mar 2022)

Vikingo2016 dijo:


> La mujer no es multimillonaria, tiene un hotel y algún negocio. Le va bien, pero no multimillonaria.



Pues vale, tú la conocerás más


----------



## Celedonio (11 Mar 2022)




----------



## Barruno (11 Mar 2022)

Hombre Blanco Hetero dijo:


> ¿Se ha fundido todo lo que ganaba de comediante?



Sí.
X la nariz


----------



## OvEr0n (11 Mar 2022)

Y los 30 años que se ha pegado a todo tren? Que le quiten lo bailado.


----------



## Sunwukung (11 Mar 2022)

V. Crawley dijo:


> Yuste es mucho más versátil que Salcedo, de lejos. Su doblaje del genio de Aladdín es una obra maestra.



es que yuste es actor, sin más, no específicamente cómico. Millán es otro fiestero como muñoz, por eso le dio un ictus que casi se queda sin lengua.


----------



## McLovin (11 Mar 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> No me gusta hablar a la ligera, pero me parece tremendo que gente que ha ganado pasta a porrón se vea así. Me cuesta entender qué es lo que tienen en la sesera para acabar así.



Lo que tienen en la sesera es NADA. Pueden haber ganado mucho dinero durante una época, pero ganar dinero no quiere decir NI POR ASOMO que una persona sea inteligente. Ahí tienes a muchos boxeadores, cantantes o futbolistas, serán muy buenos en las tonterías que hacen pero eso no quiere decir que sean inteligentes y la prueba está en que muchos de ellos ganan verdaderas barbaridades de dinero durante un tiempo y cuando dejan de hacer lo que estaban haciendo, resulta que no han ahorrado nada, se lo han fundido todo y se ven en la calle. 

El que es medianamente inteligente se da cuenta en seguida de que ese tipo de profesiones son efímeras: tienes fama y dinero durante un espacio muy corto de tiempo y por lo tanto ahorran y/o invierten para tener algo en el futuro, cuando ya no tengan ingresos. Por eso cada vez que sale la noticia de alguno de estos de la farándula diciendo que no tiene un duro, me importa 3 cojones, haberlo pensado antes .


----------



## PEPEYE (11 Mar 2022)

No sera el primer comico en esa situacion por culpa de las drogas


----------

